# what recipes can I make with vapeowave concentrates



## GhostTristy (13/1/17)

Hi guys im really intetested in getting sone vapeowave concentrates, as in their local brand..I would like to know if anybody has any recipes for me.. Thanks


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

Hi bud,
Is there any particular reason you want to buy vapeowave concentrates?

To start with first thing i would find a recipe online or i can direct you on the forum to many recipes, using the tried amd tested tfa, fa, fw, cap etc concentrates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GhostTristy (13/1/17)

They seem pretty affordable bud@clouds4days... I'm a complete noob... another thing js im a big fan if apple so if I could get a aomple fruity apple recipe id really appreciate that


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

GhostTristy said:


> They seem pretty affordable bud@clouds4days... I'm a complete noob... another thing js im a big fan if apple so if I could get a aomple fruity apple recipe id really appreciate that



No stress bud im by no means a diy expert but there are alot of recipes which are affordable to make.
Tfa concentrates are only around R40 for 10ml

My go to diy shop is
Blckvapour.co.za

But there are many out there.
Vaperite.co.za
Valleyvapour.co.za
Carlos concotions.co.za
Flavourmill.co.za
Vapour Mountain.co.za

Here is a simple strawberry apple recipe for you

Capsweet strawberry- 7%
Cap green apple - 6%


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/1/17)

Also watch this video it will help you out bud.
@KZOR is a S.A local and made this awesome tutorial for beginners that want to get into diy.


----------



## The_Ice (14/1/17)

GhostTristy said:


> Hi guys im really intetested in getting sone vapeowave concentrates, as in their local brand..I would like to know if anybody has any recipes for me.. Thanks


If you like to, take a look at the info in this post regarding the vapeowave and other local concentrates

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/is-local-lekker.t26577/

But I second what @Clouds4Days said above in lieu of personal experience


----------



## RichJB (14/1/17)

GhostTristy said:


> They seem pretty affordable



I know where you're coming from as I had exactly the same view when I started DIY. However, one needs to be wary of false economy as not all concentrates are created equal. Cheaper concentrates are well and good but the savings per 10ml are very quickly nullified and even reversed if:
1) You've having to use 10% of the cheaper brand to get the same flavour intensity as 5% of a more expensive brand.
2) The cheaper brand doesn't give you same great taste.
3) Some of your mixes go down the drain because you're mixing blind with no tried and tested recipes.

For me, the facility of having thousands of tried and tested recipes for internationally popular flavour brands (FA, TFA, FW, Cap, Inw) and the general potency of FA, Inw and selected concentrates from Cap, TFA and FW more than makes up for the modest savings in buying local brands. Let me not diss local flavourings as there are many excellent ones. But I would rather cut my mixing teeth using globally recognised flavours on which there are a lot of flavour notes and other info, and then gradually introduce local flavourings into my mixing as I gain experience and learn how to evaluate and use flavours properly. Starting out with flavours on which there is little info or recipes is a sure-fire way to become disheartened with DIY.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/17)

vapeowave also stock well known flavours like TFA and FW. Just read the label carefully. I have about 3 vapeowave flavours I use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (14/1/17)

SAVaper said:


> vapeowave also stock well known flavours like TFA and FW. Just read the label carefully. I have about 3 vapeowave flavours I use


I have been happy with TFA the price is good and selection is wide.Have fun and check out "DIY or Die" on YouTube.


----------



## craigb (14/1/17)

I've personally only heard negative things about the vapeowave concentrates, at best, you are probably going to spend just as much per mixture as you would by buying capella or tfa. At worst you are actually going to spend more and be disappointed and pit off of DIY.

I'm a big fan of the Clyrolinx concentrates which are also local, and there are a number of them that are damn nice, and you use a small percentage of them in your juices to go get a nice rich flavour.

The problem is their maturity in the market is still low, so the recipes are just not there and it can be disheartening when you want something a bit more complex but just don't know how.

I would second the opinion of rather going with a few international concentrates, my current fav is Cinnamon Danish Swirl (cap) that can be used @ 5% on its own to get an awesome "I mixed that" flavour, a real boost to your DIY mojo. A 10ml bottle should set you back approx R50 (give or take) and should make about 200ml of juice (its early on a Saturday, so please double check my maths) After bases and nicotine you get a fully qualified flavour for under R30/30mls.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (14/1/17)

I purchased various brands including the VapoWave concentrated from vapoWave, Initially I completely disliked their concentrates, And my opinion has not changed much. but I would not say I hate them, I just accept that you get what you pay for with the vapoWave conentrates.

They are not necessarily "Crap", but they do taste 'cheaper' if you know what I mean. I actually enjoy the mango, not the best mango but its not bad either. i will compare this again to using Sweeto Mago juice VS Liqui Fruit Mango, One tastes a artificial and the other taste like the actual fruit.

I really Dislike and would not recommend their Cotton candy, Low or High % still messes up anything I add it to, leaves a bad after taste in my mouth and give a weird old sock taste to the flavor.

I also have their Litchi, mango, Honey and pineapple. the mango and Litchi is okay, but compared to the Flavor profile of other Brands like TF, FW and Cap, there is not really much competition.

My Final Opinion it this: Vapowave = tastes like a artificial flavor where the others (TFA, FW, Cap) taste like the actual Extract or a real concentrated product of the actual fruit. But depending on your taste its not necessarily BAD per say.

I am actually enjoying a Mango and litchie mix I made with these, just dont like the funny after taste it leaves behind. So acceptable but I prefer other brand.

Check out the Clyrolinx Concentrate review thread, ive seen lots of good feedback on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GhostTristy (19/1/17)

Thanks a


Clouds4Days said:


> No stress bud im by no means a diy expert but there are alot of recipes which are affordable to make.
> Tfa concentrates are only around R40 for 10ml
> 
> My go to diy shop is
> ...


 Thanks alit bud! I really appreciate this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GhostTristy (19/1/17)

Dietz said:


> I purchased various brands including the VapoWave concentrated from vapoWave, Initially I completely disliked their concentrates, And my opinion has not changed much. but I would not say I hate them, I just accept that you get what you pay for with the vapoWave conentrates.
> 
> They are not necessarily "Crap", but they do taste 'cheaper' if you know what I mean. I actually enjoy the mango, not the best mango but its not bad either. i will compare this again to using Sweeto Mago juice VS Liqui Fruit Mango, One tastes a artificial and the other taste like the actual fruit.
> 
> ...


Dude you have broken things downfor me proproperly! Thanks alot pal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GhostTristy (19/1/17)

OTE="craigb, post: 488899, member: 8422"]I've personally only heard negative things about the vapeowave concentrates, at best, you are probably going to spend just as much per mixture as you would by buying capella or tfa. At worst you are actually going to spend more and be disappointed and pit off of DIY.

I'm a big fan of the Clyrolinx concentrates which are also local, and there are a number of them that are damn nice, and you use a small percentage of them in your juices to go get a nice rich flavour.

The problem is their maturity in the market is still low, so the recipes are just not there and it can be disheartening when you want something a bit more complex but just don't know how.

I would second the opinion of rather going with a few international concentrates, my current fav is Cinnamon Danish Swirl (cap) that can be used @ 5% on its own to get an awesome "I mixed that" flavour, a real boost to your DIY mojo. A 10ml bottle should set you back approx R50 (give or take) and should make about 200ml of juice (its early on a Saturday, so please double check my maths) After bases and nicotine you get a fully qualified flavour for under R30/30mls.[/QUOTE]
Woah dude.. That is truly an eye opener! I will definitely take this into consideration. .. dude with the cinnamon danish... What's the steep time???


----------



## GhostTristy (19/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> No stress bud im by no means a diy expert but there are alot of recipes which are affordable to make.
> Tfa concentrates are only around R40 for 10ml
> 
> My go to diy shop is
> ...


Bro with regards to this recipe... How long do you recommend I steep it for?


----------



## Jess (20/1/17)

Check out the attached PDF for an idea on %s I got from them
I don't think they are accurate tho :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (20/1/17)

Just get your stuff from Vape Hyper, most concentrates at R38/10ml, just the INW are a bit higher IIRC.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (20/1/17)

Jess said:


> I don't think they are accurate tho :/



They rarely are and cannot be because taste is subjective. Look at any flavour summary on ELR, there'll be users saying it's too strong at 5% and others saying it's too weak at 20%. But even if the manufacturer can give an accurate standalone %, what value does it have? If FA tell me that Meringue should be used at 3%, am I going to use it at 3%? Maybe if I want a standalone Meringue juice. But I don't. I use FA Meringue primarily to sweeten and lighten dairy bases. In that role, it's fine at 1% or even less. So the standalone % becomes largely irrelevant.

However, at face value, the percentages you received back up the point I made earlier about false economy. If Vapeowave recommend 8-10% for most of their flavours, let's take 9% as a median. If you mix at 9%, a R30 10ml bottle will make you around 110ml of juice or 27c per ml flavour cost. Most FA flavours are recommended at 2-3%. Let's take 3% to be safe. Mixing a R40 10ml bottle of FA at 3%, you will be able to make around 333ml of juice or 12c per ml. You are getting three times the juice volume from a concentrate that is only 33% more expensive. Plus you can find dozens of recipes which use that FA flavour. Plus it's debatable whether Vapeowave will give you the same great taste that many FA flavours do. Are you really getting better value from the concentrate that is R10 cheaper?

That said, let me again not diss local flavours. The FA equivalent of a Vapeowave flavour might be more popular globally. But that FA flavour might not give me exactly what I'm looking for in a particular recipe, the Vapeowave might. I'm pretty sure that if you gave Wayne only SA concentrates to work with, he'd still come up with some great recipes. And then, of course, SA DIYers would be falling over themselves to buy those concentrates. That top international mixers haven't used SA flavours doesn't mean that these flavours are no good. Like every flavour range, there would be some hits and some misses. But it's a daunting task to find an optimal use for a concentrate when there is no international database of top mixer experience to draw on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GhostTristy (22/1/17)

boxerulez said:


> Just get your stuff from Vape Hyper, most concentrates at R38/10ml, just the INW are a bit higher IIRC.


I would do that bro. But I don't like to get anything online. . I'm always on the move.


----------



## GhostTristy (22/1/17)

RichJB said:


> They rarely are and cannot be because taste is subjective. Look at any flavour summary on ELR, there'll be users saying it's too strong at 5% and others saying it's too weak at 20%. But even if the manufacturer can give an accurate standalone %, what value does it have? If FA tell me that Meringue should be used at 3%, am I going to use it at 3%? Maybe if I want a standalone Meringue juice. But I don't. I use FA Meringue primarily to sweeten and lighten dairy bases. In that role, it's fine at 1% or even less. So the standalone % becomes largely irrelevant.
> 
> However, at face value, the percentages you received back up the point I made earlier about false economy. If Vapeowave recommend 8-10% for most of their flavours, let's take 9% as a median. If you mix at 9%, a R30 10ml bottle will make you around 110ml of juice or 27c per ml flavour cost. Most FA flavours are recommended at 2-3%. Let's take 3% to be safe. Mixing a R40 10ml bottle of FA at 3%, you will be able to make around 333ml of juice or 12c per ml. You are getting three times the juice volume from a concentrate that is only 33% more expensive. Plus you can find dozens of recipes which use that FA flavour. Plus it's debatable whether Vapeowave will give you the same great taste that many FA flavours do. Are you really getting better value from the concentrate that is R10 cheaper?
> 
> That said, let me again not diss local flavours. The FA equivalent of a Vapeowave flavour might be more popular globally. But that FA flavour might not give me exactly what I'm looking for in a particular recipe, the Vapeowave might. I'm pretty sure that if you gave Wayne only SA concentrates to work with, he'd still come up with some great recipes. And then, of course, SA DIYers would be falling over themselves to buy those concentrates. That top international mixers haven't used SA flavours doesn't mean that these flavours are no good. Like every flavour range, there would be some hits and some misses. But it's a daunting task to find an optimal use for a concentrate when there is no international database of top mixer experience to draw on.


Thanks alot for that bro, I honestly appreciate that! That alone makes alot of sense ! There are a few flavours that vapeowave has that fa/fw/tfa/inw doesnt..eg:cream soda and Turkish delight; which are my favourites. But regardless..the way you explained the cost factor and the huge difference in ml (rand values) makes a lot if sense


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

RichJB said:


> They rarely are and cannot be because taste is subjective. Look at any flavour summary on ELR, there'll be users saying it's too strong at 5% and others saying it's too weak at 20%. But even if the manufacturer can give an accurate standalone %, what value does it have? If FA tell me that Meringue should be used at 3%, am I going to use it at 3%? Maybe if I want a standalone Meringue juice. But I don't. I use FA Meringue primarily to sweeten and lighten dairy bases. In that role, it's fine at 1% or even less. So the standalone % becomes largely irrelevant.
> 
> However, at face value, the percentages you received back up the point I made earlier about false economy. If Vapeowave recommend 8-10% for most of their flavours, let's take 9% as a median. If you mix at 9%, a R30 10ml bottle will make you around 110ml of juice or 27c per ml flavour cost. Most FA flavours are recommended at 2-3%. Let's take 3% to be safe. Mixing a R40 10ml bottle of FA at 3%, you will be able to make around 333ml of juice or 12c per ml. You are getting three times the juice volume from a concentrate that is only 33% more expensive. Plus you can find dozens of recipes which use that FA flavour. Plus it's debatable whether Vapeowave will give you the same great taste that many FA flavours do. Are you really getting better value from the concentrate that is R10 cheaper?
> 
> That said, let me again not diss local flavours. The FA equivalent of a Vapeowave flavour might be more popular globally. But that FA flavour might not give me exactly what I'm looking for in a particular recipe, the Vapeowave might. I'm pretty sure that if you gave Wayne only SA concentrates to work with, he'd still come up with some great recipes. And then, of course, SA DIYers would be falling over themselves to buy those concentrates. That top international mixers haven't used SA flavours doesn't mean that these flavours are no good. Like every flavour range, there would be some hits and some misses. But it's a daunting task to find an optimal use for a concentrate when there is no international database of top mixer experience to draw on.



Very well explained @RichJB 
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (22/1/17)

GhostTristy said:


> There are a few flavours that vapeowave has that fa/fw/tfa/inw doesnt..eg:cream soda and Turkish delight; which are my favourites.



Yes, this is another factor in favour of local brands. No matter how good FA or Inw or any international brand is, they don't do a Malva Pudding or Milk Tart. So I will use local brands to get those flavours. 

However, it's an advantage we haven't been able to maximise yet. Can you imagine if Wayne released a Malva Pudding recipe with, say, Loco's Malva concentrate? DIYers from all around the world would be inundating Drew with orders for it. It would put SA on the DIY map. 

Unfortunately, it is very unlikely to happen via mixing competitions, as most have a rule that contestants can only use FA/FW/TFA/Cap/Inw in their recipes. And then those already popular flavour companies just get more popular and more sales when people want to make the recipes that did well in the competition. As with most areas of life, the rich get richer...


----------



## Morph699 (22/1/17)

Just saw this now.

Honestly Vapeowave flavours, the inhouse brand have some of the best and most flavourful flavours that ive come across.. 
Check out http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=vapeowave as I have put up a couple recipes myself, having been only mixing for a couple months I've only got a couple so far.

The ones I cant compare with anyone else no matter if you looking at FA or INW or even FW are: 

These flavours I only get from Vapeowave as I cant get the same intensity with any other company - I have over 100 different flavours so far and these ones below are the best from them.

Apple (VAPO)
Berries (VAPO)
Blueberry (VAPO)
Blackberry (VAPO)
Blueberry (VAPO)
Bubblegum (VAPO)
Cola (VAPO)
Cool Ice Wicks (VAPO)
Cotton Candy (VAPO)
Cream Soda (VAPO)
Custard (VAPO)
Litchi (Lychee) (VAPO)
Mango (VAPO)
Peach (VAPO)
Peppermint (VAPO)
Pineapple (VAPO)
Raspberry (VAPO)
Spearmint (VAPO)
Vanilla (VAPO)


----------



## GhostTristy (22/1/17)

Morph69 said:


> Just saw this now.
> 
> Honestly Vapeowave flavours, the inhouse brand have some of the best and most flavourful flavours that ive come across..
> Check out http://e-liquid-recipes.com/list?q=vapeowave as I have put up a couple recipes myself, having been only mixing for a couple months I've only got a couple so far.
> ...


Thanks Morph..Ive seen your recipes, really need to try them out!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

